# Can I do It now?



## newfoundlander (2 Jun 2003)

Im 16 years old will be 17 in october (grade 11) I have already applied to the canadian forces I was woundering if I could get my app,Physical, medical and interview done now so i can do straight to basic when i graduate?


----------



## Korus (2 Jun 2003)

First things first, you‘ve got to start posting things in the correct forums. This post, for example, would go in "recruiting", *not* "Combat And Supporting Arms"

Secondly, are you going regular or reserve? 

Now, from your post I gather you‘re going into grade 11 next year, so you‘ve got a couple years before you graduate. If you don‘t want to join until you graduate, you‘ve got some time, and will definatley be able to get everything done in 2 years.


----------

